# water delivery service in Barcelona?



## libove (Feb 24, 2008)

Hi -
One thing about Barcelona - you don't drink the tap water. Or make tea or coffee with it. (Okay, that overly strong sludge the Spanish call coffee actually could kill the taste of Barcelona tap water. Almost. In the parts of Barcelona where the water almost looks clear. But still tastes like the bottom of a lake...).

So, I figure there must be residential water delivery services, just like in my office in Barcelona, and as we've used at home in the US for some years.

Could someone please point me to one or two such services so I can check prices?
I want to see if they're affordable, or if I'll continue trucking 5L bottles (which then get recycled instead of reused, which I don't like!) up the nice outdoor escalator on the Vallcarca side of Putxet every couple of days!

Muchas gracias!
Jay


----------

